# WoC Modelling



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Hi, I was considering to start playing WoC (again, since I liked HoC back in the day) and it has come to my attention that, apparently the WoC boxes doesn't come with the option of GW. At least that's what I've heard.

Since I always liked my warriors with GW i have to ask, is there an easy way to obtain GW that with some simple convertions can be given to the warriors. Or do i have to buy the dreadfully expensive metallic angry chosen?


----------



## ArmoredGhost (Aug 18, 2008)

I'm sorry I don't have a link but there are great weapon bitz on the GW website, it sucks you have to buy them separate.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?prodId=prod1570034&rootCatGameStyle=

Or get Empire Great Swords, and mix and match for 20.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh yeah, I actually knew that. Thanks for reminding me. Although it still a sucky alternative. But empire greatswords, hmmm...


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Orc/Ork stuff? You could easily kitbash spare bitz from knights onto normal warriors ( if there are enough bitz ) with maybe some GS and Spawn Bitz if you plan on going for MoT.

Other than that Emp Greatswrds seem best option:victory:


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

i used the knight spears for it they are greath for halberds/GW


----------

